# What Choke do you use for Pheasant Hunting



## rsmithtesiusa

No I have not done much Pheasent hunting - getting a bunch of advise from guys who only think they know. Sounds like you guys DO know what you are talking about.

So let me have it - What choke do you use on the birds??


----------



## mallardhunter

I use a modified choke. It works great for me.


----------



## MossyMO

I shoot full and my 2 sons shoot modified. I think its more of a preference thing, I do not beleive there is a wrong or right choke to use between the 2 of them.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin

On my O/U i shoot an improved on the bottom and modified on the top


----------



## Dan Bueide

Depends on the payload weight and size. The lighter the load and/or larger the size shot, the tighter I go to keep the pattern dense, and vice-versa. Like 1 1/8oz. #5's, I'd go IM, or 1 1/4oz #6's I'd go M. Later in the year when the birds tend to flush a little wilder or in wind when they get up and out in a hurry, I usually tighten up one notch. I'd say IM is my most common - just have to hold off a bit when they flush close.


----------



## Dick Monson

Always a good topic; IC first, then Mod. Mine is a 20 OU without screw ins and the birds are usually close. Am shooting 3", 1 1/4, 3 dram, 4 shot, copper plated Fedral Premium Mags. It is a load that works well--for me-- and I have confidence in it which helps. Before the flush you don't know if you have a youngster or a tough old boy coming up, so it is helpfull to break bones.


----------



## drjongy

I like modified with #6 shot earlier in the year when the birds are usually closer, and improved-modified with #5 a little later.


----------



## indsport

I shoot IC and Modified with #3 steel magnums. Rather than switch from lead to steel and back again, I just shoot steel all the time. Most flushes by my dogs are within 20 yards, even in late season.


----------



## Bobm

Right barrel straight cylinder, left "lite" modified which is halfway between IC and Mod. 1 1/8 ounce lead 5s about 1200 FPS. Most of my birds are right off the nose of my pointers. So now you see there's more to it than just choke, type of dog, time of year ect. all come ito the equation. For a single barrel gun a modified choke with 5's or 4's will cover most of the bases. The no such thing as a straight answer on this site :lol: :lol: good luck. Hitting the birds is more important than the choke.


----------



## Shu

Modified all the time.


----------



## deacon

IC with #5 lead or #3 steel when required. I have two vests, one for lead an the other for steel.


----------



## Bob Kellam

IC 6 shot 2 3/4" bottom 1st
full 4 shot 2 3/4" top 2nd

IC 6 shot auto.

Bob


----------



## Bigdog

#2 Steel, modified. #4 or #5 Lead, modified in Remington, sometimes Improved Mod in a Beretta. In an O/U its mod/full. I hunt labs so usually do not get the closer flushes of the pointer hunters.


----------



## pheasantslayer

Full early in the season and extra full later on


----------



## Ref

Modified, 3 inch #6's all year.


----------



## jamartinmg2

Last year I used a modified choke shooting #2 3" steel and didn't seem to knock down the birds that I probably should have. Changed to I/C this year, shooting #5 lead and #2 steel, 2 3/4" and seemed to do much better. The birds we flushed using dogs, both years, were in good range, so maybe it was just poor shooting on my part last season...! Anyway, I had pretty good luck with the I/C this year. I shoot a Beretta Pintail auto.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I know there are many other factors but I took this off of a shotgunning website for general info:

*Which Choke Delivers 70% Pattern At Given Yardage:*
Extra Full - 45 yards.
Full - 40 yards.
Modified - 35 yards.
Improved Cylinder - 30 yards.
Cylinder - 25 Yards.


----------



## 147 Grain

Usually use a modified choke with size 5 shot at 1,400 fps in a Winchester Supreme 12 gauge 1 1/4-oz. load.


----------



## wisfishermen

20 gauge with 3inch 1/4 oz. #4 shot out of a skeet choke it shoots suprisingly even and will knock the **** out of any bird.


----------



## mburgess

I use an improved cylinder for my first barrel and modified for my second. You'll bag more birds if you learn patience, use an improved cylinder and only take shots within 30 yards. Especially if you aren't the best shot in the world like me. If you only take these types of shots you will miss much less and look like a good shot!! My true shooting colors really come out when I'm shooting a full choke and take longer shots, have many more misses than hits. The trick with the full choke is you have to let those birds get out there a ways to get a good scatter of shot and this is really hard to do when you have a big old rooster busting up at your feet. I've been able to pump off three shots before the rooster gets 25 yards out. With a full choke your pattern of shot at that yardage is probably about the size of a softball?


----------



## HNTNWGN

In my 12ga SBE I use a Carlson light Mod (this is between IC and Mod) extended choke. I used to switch back and forth between IC and Mod. I also switch from 6 to 5 shot nickel-plated lead as the season goes on. I use the same choke for ducks using 3 shot for ducks and 1 shot for geese. I like Fiocci(sp) Golden Pheasant load, they seem to hit harder. I will often load a 6 in the chamber and back it with 5s.

In my SxS 20ga I shoot IC (left) and Mod (right). I plan to get an open cylinder when I get around to it. I've also toyed with spreader loads on the first shot.

I shoot 95% of the birds over my dogs, most shots are at 15-30 yards. I like my chokes open to get a bigger pattern. I am not a great shot and opening the choke increases my odds. I prefer the double barrel with two triggers so I can quickly pick my chock based on range.


----------



## goose killer

I use a modified early in the season then I switch to a full when the birds start flushing wild.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

rsmithtesiusa said:


> No I have not done much Pheasent hunting - getting a bunch of advise from guys who only think they know. Sounds like you guys DO know what you are talking about.
> 
> So let me have it - What choke do you use on the birds??


Early season Light Mod. and copper 5's. Late season Improved Mod. and 13/8 oz of copper 4's at 1450fps. It hits hard!!!!


----------

